# New scam: Customers accuse Instacart shoppers of stealing groceries.



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...shoppers-stealing-their-groceries/2971586001/


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Drivers need to be paid more. Instead, we get less and less and less.

So, it's not really stealing. It's a worker enforced fee.

I, in no way, condone this. But, this is where we are.

Actions have consequences, whether we believe it, or not.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hard to believe, but it sounds like there’s a company that is worse than Uber/DD/GH out there.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Is it possible that there are Instacart shoppers who are the scammers? 😮 🤯


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Wouldn't doubt it. But I felt bad last night. Took a batch that I really shouldn't have. Knew I probably wouldn't finish before the store was closed but figured I'd try to be quick. Only missed the last 8 items on a batch of 50+. Let the customer know when it was getting close and it was clear I wouldn't make it. She asked if I could put it in cold storage and finish today. Uuuuum, no, I'm pretty sure they won't let me do that. Will get as much done as I can.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Lotta bad news about Instacart this week









People are luring Instacart shoppers with big tips -- and then changing them to zero | CNN Business


In late March, Instacart worker Annaliisa Arambula accepted a grocery order that came with a big tip: $55. The store was just down the street, everything the customer wanted was available, and the order seemed to go off without a hitch.




www.cnn.com


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Drivers need to be paid more. Instead, we get less and less and less.
> 
> So, it's not really stealing. It's a worker enforced fee.
> 
> ...


THINK OF IT
AS

" PRE TIPPING"!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Lotta bad news about Instacart this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks. So far the only tip changes I've had were clearly percentage based and when the store is out of stock of multiple items the tip goes down.

On the other hand I had one that was a mediocre tip in the app but a big enough peak hour boost that I took it. When I got there he gave me another $24 cash.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Saw one today $22 order with a $30 tip. I passed. That will eventually turn out to be a $3 tip.


----------

